# Galveston east beach sunrise.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

3 Exp HDR, With a Singh Ray 3 stop reverse grd ND.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

That is so beautiful..... How much if any PP was done to it? Think that might have to go as my background.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comment, After running the 3 exps thru photomatrix, only PP was a tweek to the curves and levels, and a bit of sharpening. I have found the key is using a Grad ND filter on all 3 exps, It helps to richen the colors in the sky and leaves the forground natural.
No problem on the background usage.



BigPole said:


> That is so beautiful..... How much if any PP was done to it? Think that might have to go as my background.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! Now that is ridiculous! Awesome picture.

Btw - my camera will bracket, but I have no idea how to do the post processing.

Do you know of a decent free download that I could experiment with? 

Thanks, and thanks for sharing this shot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, Photomatrix has a trial download. It will have a watermark across the image but will give you an idea of what its all about. I bought the software, it not too expensive, so check it out. I am not sure of any free photoblending software, maybe google it and see what pops up.



Fishn2 said:


> WOW! Now that is ridiculous! Awesome picture.
> 
> Btw - my camera will bracket, but I have no idea how to do the post processing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is an absolutly amazing shot Fred. I have not had anytime to do anyshooting since I quit work last August. I really need to get out and do some shooting. Especially since I am working on the island now. Oh, I just stole the pic for my background.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hey bud, Thanks for the kind words. not a problem on the background. Hey if you are working early morns on a sat/sun, see my truck somewhere in G town stop and say hello. 
Hope the new job is working good for ya. Ive chatted with a few of the Local PD when they have stopped to see what the heck Im up too. 
I startled one at the gal YTC. I was over on the backside. had the truck parked by an over head light, and I was down in the dark with the camera waiting on the sunrise. I saw him stop, get out and walk over to the truck. I thought I better let him know I was there. As I walked up I said good morning. Set him back a bit as he didnt see me walking up from his backside. We both had a good chuckle over that one.



Ibeafireman said:


> That is an absolutly amazing shot Fred. I have not had anytime to do anyshooting since I quit work last August. I really need to get out and do some shooting. Especially since I am working on the island now. Oh, I just stole the pic for my background.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yea....those GPD officers are pretty easy to spook....Just kidding....I am with Galveston County Sheriffs Office right now and they have me working in the jail from 6a to 2p....next week I start a new shift working 2p to 10p. Hopefully one day in the not to distant future I will be out on patrol. I will probably work some OT but after 16 hours I dont know if I will want to do anything except sleep. Maybe if we had plans beforehand we could meet up for breakfast. Bronco Burrito is pretty good and they open real early. Keep up the good work with the camera....that shot is awesome


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, now I'm scared to show mine. I was down there yesterday but no way does mine even come close to your beautiful picture! This is way over the top. Did I say I like it?

John, the sunsets are great too in Galveston. But your probably eatin supper and getting relaxed by then at the house.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Sandy, your to kind. Go ahead and post it, Id love to see it.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great picture! Wow!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks!!!



Reel Time said:


> Great picture! Wow!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nice. Was this shot +1,0,-1? Looks like I need to get out the Sighn Ray catalog. Arg.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hey, Good to see ya postin Rusty, No sir a single exp using a singh ray 3 stop reverse grad.



RustyBrown said:


> Very nice. Was this shot +1,0,-1? Looks like I need to get out the Sighn Ray catalog. Arg.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is that a creepy crawler(lower left center) enjoying the sunrise?

Great shot

dick


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*NICE...*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again folks.
Dick that is where a old piece of rope was, I picked it up before I took the shot. Didnt think it would look too good



dicklaxt said:


> Is that a creepy crawler(lower left center) enjoying the sunrise?
> 
> Great shot
> 
> dick


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Hey, Good to see ya postin Rusty, No sir a single exp using a singh ray 3 stop reverse grad.


So on the HDR did you +1,0,-1?


----------



## R&R Fishing (Aug 10, 2010)

Great picture......awesome colors in the sky


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep,LOL. I cannot fool you a bit can I? Also used the Singh Ray filters like I had talked about before.



RustyBrown said:


> So on the HDR did you +1,0,-1?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, HDR works well in capturing the tonal range, then throw a filter on top and the sky just comes alive.



R&R Fishing said:


> Great picture......awesome colors in the sky


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Star*

Thanks for sharing!!!!!! I think I know exactly where that is and if so that where I used to take my dates "Parking" after dances & or the movies back in the 60's it now my my screen saver very cool pic


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Its right off of Brodecker drive. Thanks for the kind complement. Enjoy the screen saver



Troutman123 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!!!! I think I know exactly where that is and if so that where I used to take my dates "Parking" after dances & or the movies back in the 60's it now my my screen saver very cool pic


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nice exposure, HDR helps bring out details and most importantly isn't overdone. Only small nit (and it may be this laptop monitor) I have is that you might want to bump the saturation up a bit keying on the orange near the horizon. Generally these colors are very vivid and intense and I fear the HDR may have flattened it some. 

Use you good judgement, but I bet the end result will pop. 

Hmmm now where did I leave that D300?


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome pic.


----------

